# For eggs



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I want to buy a couple black australorpe hens and buff orpingtons. Good breeds for egg laying? 

How do I introduce them to flock I had now? 
I have 4 hens and a rooster


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Just add them after dark to the coop. Usually the pecking order isn't too bad if there is a roo.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Australorps are very good egg layers. They are a very docile submissive breed. Do not toss them in at night. That does not work. Chickens have a good memory and yes, they will notice a few additions to their flock come morning. Try to give them a little time to get used to each other. If you can by keeping them separated by a wire fence so they can see each other and get used to having the newbies around. Take your cues from your flock. I've had one who took me months to blend into my existing older flock to others only taking a couple days. If you can free range them a bit under supervision as well, that really helps.


----------

